# Nothing at the old coast guard station?



## Tarball (Jul 6, 2011)

A few friends and i have gone to the old coast guard station lately and have had very little luck. We usually wade out to five feet of water and cast gotchas, artificial bait, and occasionally live pin fish on a drift rig. We usually get out there around 5pm and stay for 3 or 4 hours. 

We have done this a few times with nothing but a few catfish caught. Is it time to move to a different spot or are we doing something wrong?

Help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

Sounds like your doing the right combination of bait & lures. Make sure the leader and terminal tackle are sized right (smaller the better). Yeah, you'll just have to move around from time to time to find the spot.


----------

